# Guadalupe River



## jscherer (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm headed up to New Braunfels this weekend to hopefully hook some bows and was just curious if anyone had been up there and had any luck, I heard conditions weren't great.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

High flows. Fish to be had, but you'll have to work for them.
Wade slowly, and go with a friend.

Brandon


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Went up Saturday and came back from there yesterday. Ended up cutting the trip short by a day. Brandon is correct. The only thing I caught was a bad cold  . Only saw one fish caught at DeLoach. Flows are high but wadeable. Just be aware of what you're doing.


----------



## jscherer (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks guys! Appreciate the input, think I'll end up checking it out either way and I'll let you know what the verdict is.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Apparently things are settling down a bit and some did well yesterday. Heck, why not go and at least get out?


----------

